# printable target faces



## mholliday (Jan 5, 2009)

annyone know where you can print out target spots online? I saw it on here once and lost the sight.


----------



## bowhunter84 (Dec 28, 2005)

mytargets.com has several to choose from.


----------



## rautry (Aug 9, 2011)

I use http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

free targets.com has a lot of targets


----------



## mholliday (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks everyone but the one im lookin for was a single spot on a pice of printer paper that you could print. they had it on one of the online leauges here and you printed one a week out and shot and turned in your score it was fun !


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mholliday said:


> annyone know where you can print out target spots online? I saw it on here once and lost the sight.


sent ya a pm.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I need to check out those sites


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://home.comcast.net/~scot_for_sale/sub_yardage_targets/index.html


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

here is a simple one that should do what you want:

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/xprint.htm


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

I want to stick my neck out here a little bit and explain why I don't think it's a good idea to print out targets - the cost of ink is a definate downside to all of this. The archery shop by me has 4 targets on a poster size paper for .50 each. Aside from that, here's what I've done: I got one (500 sheet) pack of paper red and one pack yellow, with the core from a large roll of masking tape in the garage, I can trace circles on the yellow and with 4 drops of white Elmers glue press it to a red sheet. With just this $16 investment, I've got enough to make archery targets for the next 20 years.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I do but I guarantee it is cheaper to buy them. Printer ink is expensive as is large paper. I can buy the kind Archery Ranges use, printed on both sides, for .75 from my range. I know you cannot print them for that.


----------

